# Connecting 24 gauge wire



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am adding about 50 lights on my layout. The lights have SMALL 24 gauge short wires. I will solder these short wires to longer wires. Electric tape is too wide to cover the connections and stay in place. I know the voltage is not too dangerous for the bare wire connections, but I need some ideas how to cover the wire connections.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use stripped insulation from other wires for long leads. Then I go with shrink tubing. For a cheeper alternative use a silicone/RTV sealant. 

For tiny stuff I offset the lead length and use a second larger piece of insulation on both wires held with electrical tape. This piece may be sliced length wise, I use phone wire insulation.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use soldered connections and heat shrink pretty exclusively for this kind of thing. I find it makes neat and permanent connections.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Just like others, I use soldered connections and heat shrink tubing. Nice and tidy! 
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Then there is also Liquid electrical tape goo.









Not that expensive, easy to apply, just paint it on.:thumbsup:

I used this years ago for my boat connections and they are still protecting the connections now. I am mainly a salt water boater and salt plays heck with everything.

Just another choice to consider.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never used that stuff, but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've never used that stuff, but it's an interesting idea.


Some are thicker then others, when I first used it it was a fairly new product and there was only one choice to use.
It is quicker and easier to apply then shrink tube.

If you have to take the wire apart for some reason the goo comes off pretty easy.

I have a 1973 Silverline boat w/t a 73 cox trailer (both look like new):thumbsup: and the goo has been on most of my connections since the early 80's. 
I use it on the trailer wire too and I dunk the trailer for the most part when I launch.
No matter what way you join your wires together I like putting the goo on for extra protection especially for something like the boat and trailer.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Another vote for the goop. between di-electric grease in bulb sockets and the goop I never had electrical gremlins in my last 2 boats. Had my whole marina using the stuff. Of course their mechanics hated me but that's life.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> Another vote for the goop. between di-electric grease in bulb sockets and the goop I never had electrical gremlins in my last 2 boats. Had my whole marina using the stuff. Of course their mechanics hated me but that's life.



Yes that die-electric grease is great stuff too for the wet, salty environment.:thumbsup:
Sometimes if you just shrink wrap the boat wire, moisture seeps in anyway. 
I used to shrink wrap then liquid tape it.
Now I would just liquid tape it but I let the first coat dry then apply a second coat.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Is there a product name for that liquid electric tape ??? Looks like great stuff!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.plastidip.com/industrial_solutions/Liquid_Tape_-_Electrical_Insulation

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/electr...ite-4-ounce-liquid-electrical-tape-63891.html


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

TJ,
IIRC Benny's carries it too. For those not familar Benny's is a 'if we don't have it you don't need it' store.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Home Depot AND Benny's ... right in my backyard!!! Who'da thunk it??? I'll pick up a jar next time there.

Much appreciated,

TJ


----------

